# West bay after Harvey fishing



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Went out this morning left about 6:30 and headed west from tiki. The water under the causeway and everything east looks like a mud hole from everything I've seen and heard. I went west and it was slick calm and from what I can tell everything is pretty much the same except for all the fresh water and the occasional 2x4 which makes things interesting early, just gotta take it slow. All the cuts and everything seemed the same so that was good. I waded a nice grass flat for my first spot and tied on a topwater and coudnt get a bite even though there was active bait. Tied on a tout and caught about half a dozen small trout then the bait stopped moving so I moved down to another area and that's where it got better. This spot had different grass and seemed like a muddier bottom and there was bait everywhere, tons of mullet in the bay. I hopped out and started my wade in about calf deep water and it was fairly clean water a little off colored but still good enough clarity to see the bottom. At this stop I only used dsl magic grass and it seemed to do the trick. I landed 3 reds I believe 2 17-18 inchers and once nice one that weighed about 4+ pounds so it was a lower slot. I also landed a couple trout and a keeper flounder making it my first slam ever which was really cool. After I caught my flounder I reached in my pocket to take a picture of it to find my phone fell out of my pocket sometime between the last red and that flounder, after releasing the flounder I scoured the area for my phone. Hoping it would still work since it was in a lifeproof case. After searching for a while I gave up and headed to the house to get reinforcements. We headed back a couple hours later with my dad and girlfriend to try and find it and after about 45 minutes of searching the flat my dad pulls it out of the water after 4 hours and it still worked!!!!! Made for an interesting morning all in all a pretty good day with a few stressful hours trying to find it.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deer30 (Feb 25, 2014)

All I can say is "wow". 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane.shipman.72 (Jul 29, 2017)

Crazy you found water that clear... Awesome

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

glad u got the phone back. over the years i lost 2 phones to the fish gods, i was not so lucky. congrats on the slam


----------



## Deerfeeder (Jan 17, 2008)

congrats on the slam:dance:


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Thanks guys it was an awesome day for sure. I gotta make a shout out to Tobin with troutsupport it sure seems like his videos help a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Good report. You should buy a lottery ticket my friend. Hard to imagine you found your phone.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> Good report. You should buy a lottery ticket my friend. Hard to imagine you found your phone.


lol we'll I dropped a mark on the gps and made some mental notes and as you can see the water was fairly clear so 3 of us spread out and found it. Btw life proof cases work!!!! I know from experience..... regardless there was a lot of lucky. My brother said I should lock myself in the house cause my luck has run out for a while lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Big Bay said:


> Thanks guys it was an awesome day for sure. I gotta make a shout out to Tobin with troutsupport it sure seems like his videos help a lot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Big Bay!!! holla if you ever need anything. I think I know where you were.. good area.


----------



## ChickoftheSea (May 14, 2009)

What a great story - love a happy ending!


----------

